# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  pdu چیست؟

## vahid2112

سلام دوستان
در مورد PDU یه اطلاعاتی مختصری میخاستم
آموزش نمیخام چون آموزشش رو تو همین سایت پیدا کردم
فقط میخام بدونم چیه و به چه درد میخوره.

----------


## vahid2112

دوستان کسی نمیتونه هر چند مختصر یه توضیحی بده؟

----------

